# Fall Mice



## bunnylover78642 (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry its not rabbits, just thought I would share!


----------



## binkies (Oct 16, 2006)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Haley (Oct 16, 2006)

Very cute!!!


----------

